# new national record again



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Congratulation Chris, now i have to gain 8 more points on my scoring card. It's gonna be tuff......:set1_applaud:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats Chris

do you give lessons (just keep it on the DL)
LOL

Once again keep up the great shooting see ya round sometime
Tink


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice work!

:set1_applaud:


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice work Chris, you da man, Shot with Chris on saturday and he posted a 595 inner, truly something to watch, He was not even overly satisfied with his score, I guess thats why he just keeps getting better! Congrats. Paul


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Well done Chris...I know your dad will have the biggest smile.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I also shot with Chris on saturday when he posted the 595 inner.He is a machine.Shot my personal best last night with a 299/300 599 outer in BHU.Way to go Chris with the 594.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Just like wine, keeps getting better with age! Way to go Chris, and I will take some of those lessons when you are teaching Tink!


----------

